# NAA .22 Mini Revolver



## jsm2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm thinking about getting an NAA .22 mini revolver. My main purpose is for Target shooting and self defense. The kind of defense would be coming across a coyote or wild hog on my property. My question is, with five rounds of .22 lr or magnum, whichever would be better, will that take down a hog or coyote?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jsm2 said:


> ...[W]ith five rounds of .22 lr or magnum, whichever would be better, will that take down a hog or coyote?


It absolutely won't faze a hog. It might not even scare one off.
It probably won't have much effect upon a coyote, either, unless you stick it in his ear or up his nose.

Worse, the NAA mini-revolver is very difficult to use effectively. It's for use at what some people call "bad-breath distance."
Tiny guns are hard to shoot. They are very hard to shoot accurately.
Besides the gun to which you refer is single-action, that you have to separately cock for each shot, so quick shooting is impossible.
Further, the reloading process is extremely slow, so if you don't solve your problem with the five shots you have, you're out of luck.

Coyotes are too smart to come close to a person, unless it's a little child crawling on the ground. I think that a coyote which approaches you would have to be very sick, maybe with rabies. A good, stout walking stick would probably be better medicine than would a .22 Magnum mini-revolver.
Feral hogs require much more power. I wouldn't think of using anything less than full-strength 12ga slugs. But feral hogs, too, probably won't mess with you unless you really, really annoy them. Avoidance is a much better tactic.


----------

